# Birthday Dress for the Club?



## Ms.Lulu (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

I am trying to get a second opinion here for a dress I found on amiclubwear.com, here is the link to it: FUCHSIA CRISS CROSS BACK RUCHED FITTED MINI DRESS @ Amiclubwear sexy dresses,sexy dress,prom dress,summer dress,spring dress,prom gowns,teens dresses,sexy party wear,women's cocktail dresses,ball dresses,sun dresses,trendy dresses,sweater dresses,tee

What do you think? I wanted to wear something I wouldn't normally wear and that is a little "birthday", so I ordered this one. I tried it on and it fits me really well but I am still not sure if it's too tight & too much? Oh, and I would be wearing this out to a club we are going to, it is a pretty nice club.

My sister loved it and my H thought it was really cute but I'm not sure about it?? Oh by the way, I am turning 23.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the colour is fab and very age appropriate. Sometimes I find that that sort of body hugging style doesn't look very classy. I think that's what you're worried about so I would definitely do a very sohisticated updo as hair down will make it even more sexy. And then match it with really delicate jewelry, anything overtly large and blingy will make it very BRATZ doll-esque.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.aaa-fashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/2009-2010-updo-hairstyles-for-hot1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.aaa-fashion.com/2009-2010-updo-hairstyles-for-hot/&usg=__vvbhMa9HA_w4ujjMSLt3CMjFOPA=&h=445&w=445&sz  =34&hl=en&start=0&sig2=XmL2gDZ32qfGZ9IzrKcKgQ&tbni  d=dhF4bkjtTREKgM:&tbnh=152&tbnw=143&ei=piFnTM2LBpG  QnweGmtDBBQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dupdo%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1596%26bih%3D6  87%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=905  &vpy=289&dur=1801&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=138&ty=125&  oei=piFnTM2LBpGQnweGmtDBBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=29&ve  d=1t:429,r:15,s:0

Doesn't really show the back but I hope you get the idea of just how much more 'put together' it'll look with this kind of hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 14, 2010)

I like it for a birthday. I love the color. It's your day to stand out, feel sexy, and wear something you otherwise might not. :] Hope you have fun!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 14, 2010)

Not my style. However, it's your birthday so wear what you want and feel comfortable in. It's not too much for a club.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice! 
Yeah, my concern is that it won't look classy since it is pretty tight! But I agree, I do love the color (I tend to wear a lot of black when I go out) and it does make me feel sexy so I think I'm going to wear it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 14, 2010)

I love the color... and nothing is too sexy for the club! It can be sexy and sophisticated... we all know where we draw our line between classy and trashy... it's usually in the accessorizing. I would also go with daintier jewelery or only one bold piece... think about the heels? I would do something classic for the heels and if you do go with your hair down careful with the volume. But ya know what, sometimes you just want to look overtly sexy and it's your bday so do what you want =)

Have a good a bday! Do what you feel most comfortable in... at the end of the night that's what will matter more because I'm sure you'll look great either way.


----------

